# Best Gunshop in Michigan for Consignment Sales ??



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

I have a custom Seven Mag rifle (REM 700, Hart, Mc Millian etc) which I will be listing for sale myself soon on MGO, 24HCF, LRH, and a couple of other sites. If it fails to sell there, I will want consign it to a gun shop here in MI who will list on Gun Broker, Guns International, GA or other and handle the sale. So, who does a VG job of selling a consigned gun on these national sites here in MI ? THKS for any first hand reply's.

NB


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

If your willing to spend the time on MGO, 24 HCF ect. you will not get close to a top selling price .....just post on Gun Broker yourself there you will get top dollar.....if you have a gun shop do it for you expect less than selling on MGO, 24 HCF ect.....
I've been selling for close to 50 years the market is high right now....but is heading down and will level off.....
Remington 700 will bring top dollar now but it must be mint in the box and 7 mm Mag are not near the top of the list....add that yours is not stock from Remington lowers the price.....


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Check out SSL Gun auctions. Pricing has been pretty fair, very few deals anymore. You can view past auctions for past pricing.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

cotote wacker said:


> If your willing to spend the time on MGO, 24 HCF ect. you will not get close to a top selling price .....just post on Gun Broker yourself there you will get top dollar.....if you have a gun shop do it for you expect less than selling on MGO, 24 HCF ect.....
> I've been selling for close to 50 years the market is high right now....but is heading down and will level off.....
> Remington 700 will bring top dollar now but it must be mint in the box and 7 mm Mag are not near the top of the list....add that yours is not stock from Remington lowers the price.....


I'm sure you're right but it seems odd that you add a better stock and better barrel to a factory rifle that hasn't had a great reputation in decades and it's somehow worth less than factory. Maybe only because the Remington factory rifles are over priced to begin with? Perhaps you need to find the right buyer of which there are probably many.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Get the right buuyer that wants what you have and that can benefit bth of you. Just remember a resident buyer of a different state than seller must go thru FFL-for ALL long guns.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

gunbroker fees are well...... less than ideal.


----------

